

Hummingbird: Privacy in the time of Twitter - sweis
http://eprint.iacr.org/2011/640
This is a paper proposing a privacy-enhanced version of a Twitter-like service. They built a working browser extension and server prototype.
======
sweis
This is a paper proposing a privacy-enhanced version of a Twitter-like
service. They also built a working browser extension and server prototype.

